# preferring dexter chef over japanese gyutos



## panda (Dec 24, 2012)

i find myself using 10" dexter sani-safe chefs knife more than i do my nice j-knives that cut considerably better. i'm thinking that the profile and size of the dexter just feels the most natural for me. are there any nicer knives than the dexter with similar profile and size (including height)? 240mm is too short and 270mm is too long, where as 10" is just right length.
http://www.dexter1818.com/Item_Detai...id=682&line=SS

my other knives:
takayuki grand cheff 240 (every day use, takes sharpest edge)
mac ultimate 10.5" (relegated for heavy duty use only)
mac pro 9.5" (just got it, havent put it to use yet)

considering masamoto vg 240


----------



## himself (Jan 7, 2013)

I am too much of a noob to comment on this, but I sure am going to hang around for the responses.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm too much of a chicken to comment on this, but I too will b hanging around waiting for responses.  Ha ha ha.

p.s.  I could say something similar to the OP but would have to replace "Dexter..." with "unmarked no name American carbon steel".


----------



## knifesavers (Oct 5, 2011)

Nothing to get antsy about. Now if you said the Dexter cut better than your J knives it would be different. Many intangibles go into what makes a knife feel best to you. Have you tried the other Dexter lines such as the Vlo or Sofgrip? They have similar everything except the handles. I think the Sofgrip were most comfortable to me.

I have an ancient Dexter 45A10H that is my favorite 10" and a Robinson Knife Co 8" that I really like also.

I don't know if any Jknives have as much height as a Dexter


----------



## panda (Dec 24, 2012)

I get the feeling it's the height more than anything else. Just used the mac pro today, quite enjoy that but still not as comfortable as the Dexter lol. Not interested in any carbons, stainless or semistainless monosteel only.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

At a guess, couple o' possibilities:

Your grip is too strong (or otherwise "wrong") for the "better" knives' handles, and the Dexter's handle works better for you; and/or
You're an inveterate "rock-chopper" and are only happy with a lot of belly.
Otherwise, "comfort" doesn't make a lot of sense. Look/img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif, there's no one right way to hold or use a knife. If you want to make your grip or chopping action more versatile, I can help you along the way. But if you're happy with things as they are, that's fine too.

BDL


----------



## grahapes (Jan 13, 2013)

You could always try Forschner, very similar in price and performance. Seems to hold a better edge. Also the Masamoto vg 240 is quite a bit more expensive then your Dexter. What is your price range? The Shun Ken Onion might be a possibility for you as well. Totally different than your average french or gyuto, "the handles guide your fingers into the grip used by professional chefs for maximum control" Very comfortable, but awkward if your used to a traditional french style knife. Might be perfect for you.

                 Hope that helps

                                 Grahapes


----------



## panda (Dec 24, 2012)

i dont mean comfort in a physical sense, i mean it mentally i suppose.  dexter just seems more natural.  handle wise the mac pro's is amazing, about perfect i'd say.  i use varying grips depending on what i'm doing.but a medium pinch 75% of the time (soften the grip during delicate work).

the mac actually has less flat surface than the dexter as its curve at the tip is longer.  definitely dont want more belly.


----------



## grahapes (Jan 13, 2013)

Well I don't know what to tell you then, just keep using your Dexter then, you'll safe a hell of a lot on knives if that's the case.All the more merry to splurge on the one you like when you find it. try Sur-La-Table or Williams-Sanoma if you got a brick and morter near you, they'll let you test their knives with vegetables.

                                                                        Grahapes


----------



## panda (Dec 24, 2012)

masamoto just arrived and made quick work of some veggies, immediately fell in love with it.  it is indeed quite agile (due to the aggressive tapering toward the tip?) yet i don't find it whippy at all.  got this one used, previous user never sharpened it so factory edge is still on it and definitely needs work but even compared to brand new mac pro which is nice in itself, think i have found the right one for me.  it was just a matter of getting the right fit i suppose.

when held by the handle it feels kind of heavy, but gripping normally at the balance point and putting it to use feels spot on.  steel feels more rough/feedback than the mac, but i find that pleasant.  like a hardtail bike vs one with shocks.  will be opening it up tomorrow to see what it's really capable of.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Depends on the vintage of the Dexter.  My carbon ones have a really nice profile much like my Forgecrafts and Lamson.  The Dexter is a 12" though and still quite nimble.  I did to a rehandle to all of these and converted to Wa-style with a good bit of metal work involved.


----------

